# A Healthy Snack



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

I stopped giving Caesar Stewarts Freeze Dried Beef Liver as my vet informed me that small breeds such as Maltese are prone to pancreatitis. 

I don't feel good about giving him cheerios or milkbone. 
Can anyone suggest a low fat, healthful alternative? I am thinking banan chips. 

Healthy Low-Fat Diets For Dogs With Special Dietary Needs | Whole Dog Journal

Pet Pancreatitis and How to Avoid It


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Carrots, beans, cukes, blueberries, strawberries, apples.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe you can try snap peas, too. Snap peas are Snowball's favorite treat.

Well, he loves the pumpkin and blueberry Fruitable's, too ... but, I try and limit them. With snap peas ... he never seems to get enough of them! He has them as a treat, but, also goes over to the fridge after breakfast and dinner asking for more ... like they are also desert to him. LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Out of my three dogs only one can have treats. 
I give dehydrated banana, dehydrated apple and dehydrated sweet potato that I buy from the pet boutique. I also give fruits and vegetables in tiny pieces.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Cucumber, carrots, beans, pears, lettuce, blueberries, strawberries, apples.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy loves blueberries and bits of cheese but she doesn't get it often, only when I have some and I make her a little snack too.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Check this information I think it can be useful.


----------



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------

